# Some new additions



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I got some new additions. I got a brush guard with lights behind it. I have a new plow for the quad. It is a Glacier minute mount plow. I also purchased a jet kit stage 1 and 2 for the quad and man does it make a difference power wise.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I wish I could be rich like you..... or search criagslist like you


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thesnowman269;1073255 said:


> I wish I could be rich like you..... or search criagslist like you


well the lights i got for free they were the foglights from the demo derby carr i was gonna put them in the grill of the gmc but due to the oil cooler i couldnt. So my buddy called me he works for a motorsports garage and he said they were having a clearence so that brush guard i got brand new for $18 and the jet kit for $5. The plow I also got for free due to another friends atv being repossed so he contacted me and said come take whatever you want off of it. So I took the plow and the gun scabbards off of it. The twin to this quad is still bone stock


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Did I say rich? I ment lucky! thats an awesome deal!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thesnowman269;1073293 said:


> Did I say rich? I ment lucky! thats an awesome deal!


ya the mesh guard on the front was originally booking for $249


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks awsome. You do great fab work..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;1073578 said:


> That looks awsome. You do great fab work..


thanks william it came out rlly good imo


----------

